
SaaS marketing & customer acquisition - Rezal
What is your experience with customer acquisition and marketing for SaaS? What are the Dos and Donts?
======
Rezal
I found these links which I found being very useful: 7 Non-Obvious SaaS
Startup Lessons From HubSpot
[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13320/SaaS-101-7-Simple...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13320/SaaS-101-7-Simple-
Lessons-From-Inside-HubSpot.aspx)

HootSuite: A software-as-a-service success story
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/07/06/hootsuite-a-
software-a...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/07/06/hootsuite-a-software-as-
a-service-success-story/)

------
traxtech
For niche markets, I recommend reading "Start Small Stay Small" by Rob
Walling. You'll have to keep a critical eye while reading, but it will give
you a basic canvas to iterate on.

~~~
Rezal
traxtech tnx for your comment. Will definitely check it out.

